
Electric clocks in Europe have been running slow for over a month - mau
https://thenextweb.com/eu/2018/03/06/electric-clocks-europe-running-slow-month/
======
speedynyc
you learn something new everyday. Is this because the designers of digital
clocks were being clever and lazy engineers? Is there a better more accurate
but harder to implement methodology?

~~~
Anticapitalist
After the electrical grid, but before the internet the most accurate clock
available in most people's houses was the 50/60Hz of AC power.

